# Sansui SM-3000



## 68javelin (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello all.

I recently acquired a Sansui SM-3000 amp. I'm not sure what class it is or bridgeable that's why I've registered to ask and see if anyone know something about it.

It has a left and right RCA input jacks and is 2-channel output.

Does anyone know about this amp and is it bridgeable? If it is bridgeable, how do I go about configuring that on the amp?

Any suggestion is much appreciated.

Thanks!
jav


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks to be a standard class AB amp to me, bridged output is usually the 2 outermost output terminals.


----------



## 68javelin (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. The two outermost output terminals are both +. So I think I'll have to use the L+ and R-, then.

jav


----------

